# TH400 Transmission????? please help....



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

I just rebuilt my 69 GTO. It has a 400 engine and has a automatic TH400 transmission. I just put the engine back in, put the torque converter and transmission in the car and then broke the engine in yesterday. the car ran great and sounds amazing. i finished cleaning up all the wiring and then put the brake booster on the car. i was planning on driving the car last night and it started up, and when i went to put it in gear, it would not go into any gear. the transmission was recently rebuilt and worked fine before i pulled the car apart. 

is there anything i can troubleshoot, like the way i put it back together or linkage, anything that would cause the car not to go into any gear on the shifter. anything helps. 

thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

First thought is the shift cable. Have you checked your gearshift cable and linkage? Did it pull out at the bracket attached to the tranny? Did you replace this cable or reattach it correctly when the trans was reinstalled?


----------



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am going in the garage right now to lift the car up. I am going to have my wife shift it from neutral to drive and see whats happens underneath the car. I will let you know shortly what happens.


----------

